# 115-
!

 -  -          ,     .       115-. , ,       ?    ,     ?

----------


## ivladimir

,       .   ,     ,     https://club.klerk.ru

 ,   ,    .
 ,  ,  "-",   ,     .  





> ,     ?


 ,  ,   ...   ,   ,    .       ,     .

----------


## .

*ivladimir*,   ,   ,       :Wink:          ,     




> 


  ?         ?        -.    .  ,       .

----------


## ivladimir

> 


  ...   




> -.


  . ,       ... ,        ,    -   .

----------

, ..  ,   ,      2,        1.  -  1 -   2     . , ,   , , ?        ?

----------

-  "" 6 %

----------


## ivladimir

> 1


   .           .




> , ,   , , ?


 -  ,    )   ,    ...    .   ,  )

----------


## .

> , ,   , , ?


.  .     
         -     .        .
             . ,              .

----------

